# Hard time finding a used 10 bale grapple any ideas?



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been looking for a used 10 bale grapple but I'm having a hard time finding one. I dont care if it is a hoelscher, kuhns, steffen, or agway. I'd rather have the hoelscher because I have a hoelscher accumulator and one grapple now but beggers cant be choosers! I've searched craigslist (and put up WTB ads), tractorhouse, and fastline. Anyone have any ideas? I'm trying to stay away from buying a new one but I might have to pony up and do it. There are used ones on the internet but none close enough to me. By the time I paid for shipping on one, I'd be better off buying a new one. I'm located just south of the Kansas City metro area. Around here, theres a good horse market but not very many people that put up that many sqs. to have accumulators or stack wagons so its hard to find used equipment of this type in my area. I'm one of the few guys in the area that put up enough sqs. to justify having this type of equipment. I could always make a trip to OK City where my girlfriend's parents live to buy one but I havent seen any for sale near Oklahoma city either.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

How big is a 10 bale grapple? I have some big heavy 18 bale one's, but they were originally for 12 and then added on. They are rather large and have jcb mounts, but could be modified. Might be too much work for what you are looking for.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a friend with a whole setup for sale. I dont know if he wilii seperate the grapple or not. It is here in Norhtern IN. I dont know how far you want to travel but here is his number 219-575-4905. His name is Carl. Tell him Steve gave you the number. In my experience you wont be saving that much money compared to a new one. The Hoelscher factory is only a couple hours west of you in Bushnell. Good luck.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I had the same problem...I got the accumulator used but the guy kept the grapple to unload with. I ended up getting a new one.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

View attachment 1849
Are you looking for something like this?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been checking around for an accumulator and grapple. Around our area, they just don't come up for sale that often.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

One of the best tools for finding farm equipment is craigpal. This is an application to put on your computer. It allows you to search multiple locations on craiglist, it is easy to use and best of all it is FREE! I found several piece of equipment for a real good price. For example a steffen 15 bale accumulator and grappel for $8900, a JD 500 gal sprayer for $200. You get the picture. Good luck . Mark


----------

